# Good TRip on Ross Lake



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and Dad hit Ross today.Only caught 3 fish but one of them was probably the fish of our year,lol.A nice bass that I guessed was a 5# and of course it went back in.The second picture is the release.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You talking about Ross lake down in Ross County? I have not fished there for a while, guess I should give it a shot. I like those quiet electric motor only lakes. Nice fish!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish and release!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah,Im talkin of that lake,lol.It was the first time we had been there since late 80's when I was just a kid.

I got the Pictures dont need the fish.We caught one about 7 pounds last year out of Lake Alma jitterbuggin.Didnt have the camera that night and still let her go.I had to think about that one but I feel I made the right choice.I give them alot of respect when they get that big and I kinda feel guilty keeping em.Dont know maybe Im a wuss,lol.


----------

